
Report Gives Hope To Fla. Man's Cancer Killing Machine - nickb
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21568150/
======
yubrew
This is really interesting stuff. But I wonder, how much did this guy do? The
'machine' they talk about emits radiofrequency waves of a certin wavelength
and strength, something that can be bought from a catalogue. Did he make the
nanoparticles? Probably not, you can buy these nanoparticles from stores found
via a simple online search. Did he find the radio frequency himself, or did he
look up other studies that have been doing this since 2002, and just copy
their procedures? Maybe I'm wrong, but I do not see anything novel from this
article.

There is a lot of promise from respected academic institutions for using gold
nanorods and nanoparticles for cancer therapeutics. On the other hand, few
treatments ever get through clinical trials and are approved for use in mass
populations.

For those interested, other universities that have been doing similar things
include UCSF, Georgia Tech, and Purdue University.

------
rms
From the article, this led to the saltwater being lit on fire that got so much
press coverage a month or so ago. There might be something here, but it would
be many, many years before it become real.

------
jgamman
repeat after me people: do not get your science/medical info from the media.
they're mostly idiots - wait for the peer reviewed literature.

